# Looking for Illinois breeders Please help!



## gsd773 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi guys I am new to this forum I am looking for a high quality GSD for my family in the 2k price range (in Illinois). I would greatly appreciate if you guys could PM me any suggestions of great breeders, or who I should stay away from. Before joining I googled some local breeders that have "Akc Breeders of Merit" awards, and was SHOCKED to see the amount of complaints, and rip off reports listed. Now I am very nervous to trust any breeders, if such highly acclaimed breeders have so many dissatisfied customers. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi. What are your goals and plans for your puppy? 

If you do a search in this forum you should also find some threads and links to the breeders in IL and surrounding states.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I wouldn't judge by online ripoff reports, at least not totally. A friend of mine breeds LGD and sold one to a "person" who sued my friend her for giving him a defective dog. Anyway, I don't want to go into a lot of details because this was fairly recent, but there was nothing wrong with the dog. Plus, googling the complainer came up with all the lawsuits that he was involved in. Basically, he was a sue-happy guy. 

Anyway, there are a lot of previous threads about people looking for dogs in Illinois. You might want to use the search feature and check those out.


----------



## gsd773 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for the replies! @Flyaway, I did use the search, and read various posts about recommendations in Illinois. The reason I am asking in a new thread is because this forum does not allow "breeder bashing". so in all those threads there is alot of innuendo of who to avoid, but it is happening via pm's so I can't see specific issues. If members are allowed to praise breeders, they should also be able to communicate complaints, in my humble opinion. But I understand some forums rely on advertising income and don't want to upset advertisers. Maybe that's case here? I don't know.
****But back to my OP. I have two kids 6 and under. We are an active family, going for bike rides, camping and fishing regularly. My backyard is a typical size for a suburban house, and there are many dog friendly parks nearby. I don't know which is better as far as "show line vs working line" I just want a healthy beautiful dog with a lot of energy that is gentle with my children, but protective enough to attack a home invader. Please PM me the good ones, and definitely the BAD ONES you think I should stay away from. Thanks so much for helping this newbie!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The rule about no Breeder Bashing is because of situations like FlyAway mentions - yes, there are breeders that people should be warned against, but we on this board are not in a position to be able to evaluate all claims and distinguish the real complaints from the bogus ones. 

What would help to narrow down your search is to decide what Line of GSD you are looking for (American Show Line, German Show line, or Working line), what your aims and goals are for your puppy, and any other info that you think will help us in finding breeders that we can recommend. 

Also, if you find some on-line websites that look promising, you can post the link here and people can share their thoughts, and pm you negatives on those specific ones. Will give you an idea of what kind of claims to look for, and which claims to take with a grain of salt.

Edited to add: just saw you last post. - I see you are open to the different lines - is there one "look" or line that appeals to you more than an other? Just makes finding a breeder easier if that can be narrowed down some.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

GSD773 - I would highly recommend Schroederhaus in SE Wisconsin.

Planned Breedings - Schroederhaus K9 Services


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

for the family you describe, I'd say go West German Showline..."traditional" black and red/tan/brown....I think board member Robin (heurta hof) is in IL.....quite a few people have pups from her...

Lee


----------



## JustinGale (Nov 26, 2012)

Where in Illinois are you? There's a good working line breeder in Longpoint, IL. Google Trinity Ranch Kennels. I got my black/tan from there. Very pleased with him. It's about 1.5 hours south of Chicago, 40 min north of bloomington/normal. There is also one near Gridley, not sure of the name though. 

If you have interest in a Dutch shepherd or a Malinois, there is a top of the line breeder near Peoria I can refer you to. 

If you want anymore info from me just let me know. Hope you find something you're looking for!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here are a couple of links to go through that will help you separate the good breeder websites from the not-so-good breeder websites. 

How to tell a good breeder website from a bad oneRuffly Speaking | Ruffly Speaking

(German Shepherd Breeders, by Wildhaus Kennels)

And just so you know, a fat dog does not make a big-boned dog, and sable is not a rare color in working lines.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Landschaft has a upcoming litter soon. They are in Marengo.

www.landschaftkennels.com


----------



## gsd773 (Mar 15, 2013)

is there one "look" or line that appeals to you more than an other?[/QUOTE said:


> I prefer the look of a 'sable' working line. But some have responded via PM that working line might be too much dog for a family pet. Guys, I really appreciate everyone's response and input! You have a wonderful community here!
> 
> Also, I am near Chicago, but I am willing to drive anywhere in the state of IL, or into Wi, In , and MI.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

gsd773 said:


> I prefer the look of a 'sable' working line. But some have responded via PM that working line might be too much dog for a family pet. Guys, I really appreciate everyone's response and input! You have a wonderful community here!
> 
> Also, I am near Chicago, but I am willing to drive anywhere in the state of IL, or into Wi, In , and MI.


Why would anyone tell you that? There are plenty of working line dogs in pet homes. Active pet homes, but still pet homes.

A good breeder will match the right puppy to the right family no matter what line they come from.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There can always be some pups in a working line litter that are a little more laid-back and lower energy than the others. Those may be just right for an active family. Important thing to look for is an Off switch so the dog can chill and relax when at home and in the house, and a breeder with experience in evaluating and placing pups in appropriate homes. 

An ethical breeder will be very honest with what they have, and will let you know if they feel that what they produce is not suitable for a pet home, or if they do place pups in pet homes, but after evaluation find that all the pups are too high energy and too high drive for a pet home, they will say so.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you can get to some clubs, you can see different dogs training and working, and it may help in your decision. Ask questions and find out what kennels those dogs that interest you are from. 
Working lines are no more of a handful than other lines(well bred usually has an off-switch in any line!)


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

gsd773 said:


> I prefer the look of a 'sable' working line. But some have responded via PM that working line might be too much dog for a family pet. Guys, I really appreciate everyone's response and input! You have a wonderful community here!
> 
> Also, I am near Chicago, but I am willing to drive anywhere in the state of IL, or into Wi, In , and MI.


I was going to suggest researching a bit more about a working line GSD, and/or start a thread here to ask your questions.

Be careful of what you wish for. You'll have it in bucketfuls with a WLGSD.


----------

